# Sandisk USB Flash Drive Serial Number Format



## R4k4n0th (Feb 5, 2019)

I purchased an Sandisk Extreme Pro 256GB. I need to find out what my product's serial number is in order to register it. However, there are 3 different codes on the back of the USB drive. I can't decipher which one is the serial code.

Character: C
Integer: I
Minus sign (or hyphen): -

1.) CCCCIII-IIIC
2.) CCIIIIIIIIIC
3.) CCCC-CCC-CCC-CCCCIII

Maybe, if you already own a Sandisk product and have already figured it out so you can help me.  ^^
Thank you very much! I really need this.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 5, 2019)

R4k4n0th said:


> I purchased an Sandisk Extreme Pro 256GB. I need to find out what my product's serial number is in order to register it. However, there are 3 different codes on the back of the USB drive. I can't decipher which one is the serial code.
> 
> Character: C
> Integer: I
> ...


according to SanDisk's website, it should be right above the manufatured location... Mind taking a picture of the back? Feel free to blur any of the numbers you feel are vulnerable.


----------



## R4k4n0th (Feb 5, 2019)

This image is not that of my product but it should be helpful for us to understand.
I google'd each of the numbers. Only the top right shows no Google result. Other two display Google results.

The top (CCCCIII-IIIC ) looks like a model number.
The bottom left (CCCC-CCC-CCC-CCCCIII) looks like a model number, but a different kind of model number. I don't know why they have two different ones.
The bottom right (CCIIIIIIIIIC) is the serial number. I am 99.9% sure.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm inclined to agree. Bottom right looks like a serial number. Found this on the Sandisk forums:

_you can register the product online. from the link below on the right side select register your product. If you do not have an account you will need to create one then you can register your product. Their system will verify the serial number of the ssd and it will tell you if it has already been registered and or is a valid serial number. 



http://kb.sandisk.com/
_
Might try registering the unit, which should let you specify a serial number, and will reject whatever you put in that's _not_ the serial


----------



## R4k4n0th (Feb 8, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm inclined to agree. Bottom right looks like a serial number. Found this on the Sandisk forums:
> 
> _you can register the product online. from the link below on the right side select register your product. If you do not have an account you will need to create one then you can register your product. Their system will verify the serial number of the ssd and it will tell you if it has already been registered and or is a valid serial number. _
> 
> ...



I'd already tried it but their system will accept whatever input I make in the serial number field. Furthermore, I can't even delete invalid inputs which have been made, so I'd to create a ticket in their support system for them delete it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry man. I think I'd just register it three different ways, and let them ignore the one that's not serial heheh


----------



## Miguel2013 (Feb 8, 2019)

on my 64GB sandisk usb pen drive, above made in china appears to be a serial number and above that a code similar to the one on his picture code that includes the drive size in GB. His serial appears to be the one below country of origin.


----------

